
6-keys keyboard really smart for mobile touch typing - nippotam
http://tikilabs.com/
======
jwecker
Question: top speed on one of those? Faster than a normal kbd? Most macro
keyboards (all?) are quite a bit slower. If someone can make one that you can
get faster with, I'd be excited.

Question 2: Spam submission?

~~~
nippotam
The speed is depending on the keys you are using (Ferrari or Ford T) and of
your finger velocity (virtuoso or average person). If you have some nice keys
: above hand writing. With nowadays mobile phone : equal or above T9.

You will be excited if I can show you the thing face to face. I have no
pictures right now (their are not completely finished) as we are in early
stage of developing the stuff. But we will provide soon nice ppt.

Thanks for your attention and keep a eye upon the site.

------
pg
No picture?

~~~
nippotam
See answer to the point above

------
seiji
How does this differ from a Twiddler? http://www.handykey.com/

The ubicomp guys at GT have been using the Twiddler for a few years.

~~~
nippotam
Tiki uses only 3 fingers instead of 5.

